# QCTP Holder Rack?



## RVJimD (Jan 24, 2015)

I am trying to clean and organize my shop a bit.  I was about to screw some aluminum angle to something to hold my QCTP holders.  Anyone want to share a picture or drawing or ideas they have used to hold tool holders above or near the lathe?  I have seen a few videos where people have a line of tool holders above the lathe, just wonder what the best way is for this?

Jim


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 25, 2015)

RVJimD said:


> I am trying to clean and organize my shop a bit.  I was about to screw some aluminum angle to something to hold my QCTP holders.  Anyone want to share a picture or drawing or ideas they have used to hold tool holders above or near the lathe?  I have seen a few videos where people have a line of tool holders above the lathe, just wonder what the best way is for this?
> 
> Jim





I made mine from 1/8" 2 x 2 aluminum angle and some pop rivets.


----------



## RVJimD (Jan 25, 2015)

Mark,

thanks for the pic, that is sort of what I was thinking.  I guess I will continue with that plan.  Do they stay on there okay, looks like they are vertical?  I think mine might end up about 45 degrees if I mount the rack on the lid at the back of my bench.

jim


----------



## JOEZ (Jan 25, 2015)

Jim,
      This link below from flea bay is the way I made mine except out of delrin and nylon.
Sorry for no post of  pics I haven't figured that out yet. Hope this helps. http://www.ebay.com/itm/QC-quick-ch...219?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item53efac5d1b 

            JOEZ


----------



## Dataporter (Jan 25, 2015)

I too saw the eBay holder rack and said, "That's nice... and expensive!".

So I took some red wood sticks I had and ripped them (sawed lengthwise) on the table saw to the shape that goes inside the QCTP holder. Then I just cut them to length. I was a little concerned about the wood next to the steel, because in the winter here it is very humid, cold but humid. But it's been several years and there has been no problem what so ever. You could also use a table saw to cut delrin or HDPE (small cutting boards are a cheap source) to the same shape with the right blade (I think mine is a non-ferous metal blade). 




Your mileage may vary, but this was quick and easy and cheap!
Best regards,

Dave


----------



## Mark_f (Jan 25, 2015)

RVJimD said:


> Mark,
> 
> thanks for the pic, that is sort of what I was thinking.  I guess I will continue with that plan.  Do they stay on there okay, looks like they are vertical?  I think mine might end up about 45 degrees if I mount the rack on the lid at the back of my bench.
> 
> jim



They stay on just fine. the 2"  angle pieces stick out a little past the holder. Yes it holds them vertical, but they stay just fine.


----------



## kd4gij (Jan 25, 2015)

Some one on here made a rack with uni strut that I thought was neat.


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 25, 2015)

I borrowed the same basic concept from someone here who posted.   My first ones were all fancy with the angle of the dovetail milled on some nylon strips.  Subsequently I realized a plain old pc of sheetmetal bent 90deg would work just fine also.  Made some of those out of .090 aluminum.    A few guys have made some really beautiful wooden compartment shelves.   
Couple ideas for mounting- someone posted using unistrut.  That works.  Mount to Pegboard works.
I had some t slotted aluminum extrusion so used those.   Works good too.   Neat part is you can mount the holders on top or hang vertiCally.    I've been trying all of the above in various configs to find the best ergonomics.  Fortunately changing it up is very easy.
Here's mine on the pegboard.(for the next 10 minutes at least)  The bench is directly behind me when working on the lathe so turning around and grabbing something is pretty easy.  


But I have a couple on the lathe as well for really quick access when I'm working


----------



## Cheeseking (Jan 25, 2015)

I tried the unistrut version as well.   No complaints it's a great option if aluminum channel is not available.   Big box stores usually have it in the electrical aisle.   



I use the unistrut in other places too like for mounting a back board for rolling toolbox


Hmmm I must be a unistrut junkie!
RPC mount..


----------



## RVJimD (Jan 25, 2015)

This is one of those things where there are as many solutions as there are hobby machinists.  I had some angle cut up and was sanding them to fit and thinking about spacing, and how I was spending too much time overthinking it.  So, I switched gears to wood.

Found a scrap of plywood that just matched the width of the holders, drilled some 1/4" holes and pushed dowel into the holes.  I think I will try to shim the bottom a bit to give it just a bit of angle so they wont vibrate and fall off.

Jim


----------



## chefjuke (Jan 25, 2017)

Gunrunner you need to order a set of these for the Z axis hand crank. Bill did you just spit coffee on your monitor? :rofl:

View attachment 253356


----------



## schor (Jan 29, 2017)

I made one.


----------



## FLguy (Feb 1, 2017)

Darn, an other project for an already way too long a "To Do List", guess I'm going to need to stop reading this website. I don't have enough time left to make all these things I read about here.Darn, Darn it !!!


----------

